# Best place to find a mostly original 2002?



## Paul335i (Aug 18, 2012)

My neighbor has got the 2002 bug. He's looking for a high quality original, rust-free car. His budget is About $30-35K for a pristine exaple. Is there a website or dealer that he's likely find one at?

TIA


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

Try the www.bmw2002faq.com classifieds.
Earl
74 02Lux
02 M Roadster
72 Volvo 1800ES


----------



## Paul335i (Aug 18, 2012)

emyers said:


> Try the www.bmw2002faq.com classifieds.
> Earl
> 74 02Lux
> 02 M Roadster
> 72 Volvo 1800ES


Thanks! Great site. :thumbup:


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

He might find something here - http://bimmer02.com/


----------

